
Early State-Sanctioned LSD Experiments in Communist Bulgaria - Hooke
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-early-state-sanctioned-lsd-experiments-in-communist-bulgaria
======
DigitalJack
Reminds me of a story I heard on the radio with a DJ reminiscing about his pot
days. He and his friends decided that the stuff came up with while high was
comedy gold and decided to write it down so they could remember it.

He looks at it the next day to see what they were rolling on the floor about,
and there was one word: "Fart."

Some of the paintings here made me think of that. Perceived creativity while
in an altered state of mind, vs actual creativity.

I remember someone describing a shroom experience where they felt like they
understood life, the universe, everything, and were at peace with it. At least
I think it was shrooms... maybe MDMA or something, I don't remember.

I was intrigued by this because it was a change in the way they _felt_ that
was the life altering experience. Something very intangible. Having dealt with
depression for a long time, I see how this can be, and yet it really struck me
as interesting. Perspective matters.

~~~
throwaway_6616
I tried coding on pot a long time ago and had a similar experience. I had
written something so profound, but couldn't quite get it to compile: an
endless loop.

But with light amounts of LSD (under 100ug) I've found studying compsci ideas
to be useful. Not that I get any mystical insight but that they're _so
important_ , they stay in my mind forever.

~~~
Wingman4l7
That's in line with the purported "microdosing" phenomenon making its rounds
in Silicon Valley: [http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/how-lsd-
microdo...](http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/how-lsd-microdosing-
became-the-hot-new-business-trip-20151120)

------
BashiBazouk
They leave out that Ken Kesey was participating in the Menlo Park CIA
sponsored LSD tests in 1959.

------
boulos
I really enjoyed the "write your name" test. It's too bad they stopped at 3.5
hours...

